# Big 4 of British Metal



## TANMAC43 (Jan 22, 2011)

We all know how Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, and Slayer are the Big 4 of American heavy metal, but what about the Big 4 of British metal? This is who I think it should be: Black Sabbath, Motorhead, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest. That's just who I think it should be but what do you think?


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 22, 2011)

In terms of sales it's the ones you mentioned. In terms of being the best none of them have really done it for me as a whole, career wise. Maiden are prolly the best though, with Sabbath a close second.


----------



## Lili (Jan 23, 2011)

I say Sabbath should be the first, I always enjoyed them in particular.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually come to think of it I'd just put Carcass at top spot.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 23, 2011)

While I agree on the lineup, calling Slayer and co. the Big Four of American metal in general is overexaggerating, that's only within thrash metal. Otherwise, Van Halen should be up there.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 23, 2011)

Not to mention Van Halen sucks ass.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 23, 2011)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> While I agree on the lineup, calling Slayer and co. the Big Four of American metal in general is overexaggerating, that's only within thrash metal. Otherwise, Van Halen should be up there.


Yep.



Tarvos said:


> Not to mention Van Halen sucks ass.


OBJECTION!

Anyway, back on topic:

OP hit the nail on the head.

Regarding Grim's post: The overall Big Four of US metal, in my opinion, would be:

In terms of popularity/sales:

Metallica
Megadeth
Queensryche
Pantera

In terms of personal liking (for me, at least):

Metallica
Slayer
Manowar
Pantera


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

You aren't allowed to like van Hagar.

Also: Black Sabbath is British? I... seriously had no idea.


----------



## Abufi (Jan 24, 2011)

i'd say OP pretty much hit the nail on the head, that set sounds about right to me.  right away when i saw the title of this thread in threadlist, maiden and priest immediately came to mind, and motorhead and sabbath fill in the other two spaces nicely.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 24, 2011)

Couldn't agree more.


----------

